# Baustein mit Ein- und Ausgang gleichzeitig (e!COCKPIT) + Scheduler.lib



## Lex (15 Januar 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hoffe sehr das Ihr mir bei meinen zwei kleinen Problemen weiter helfen könnt.
Das erste Problem handelt über die neu programmierten Bausteine in e!COCKPIT (Codesys 3.5). Es gibt jetzt Bausteine die durch einen Doppelpfeil am Eingang gekennzeichnet sind. Dies gibt Auskunft darüber das dieser Parameter ein Ein- und Ausgang ist. Jedoch ist jetzt meine Frage: 

Wie greife ich von diesem Baustein, in meinem Fall "FbImpulseCounter" (siehe Bild 1) die beiden Parameter "dwCounterValue" und "rCounterPostComma" für die weitere Bearbeitung ab? Der alter Baustein der unter dem neuem Baustein zu sehen ist (jeder Eingang und jeder Ausgang separat), ist in e!COCKPIT nicht mehr kompatibel und muss ersetzt werden.

Mein zweites Problem sind die Bausteine aus der Bibliothek "Schedule". Im neuem e!COCKPIT lautet sie "WagoAppScheduler 1.0.0.15". 
Ich möchte gerne den Baustein "FbSchaltuhr" gegen den neben zu sehenden Baustein "FbScheduleWeekly" ersetzen (siehe Bild 2). Jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie die Ein- und Ausgänge zusetzten sind, um die Vorlagen die in die Visu eingefügt werden, miteinander zu Verknüpfen sind? Ich benötige nämlich mehrere dieser Bausteine "FbScheduleWeekly". Habe mir das PDF von Scheduler_03 durchgelesen und das Beispielprogramm in Codesys 2.3 angesehen. Werde jedoch nicht ganz daraus schlau. Ich weiß das definierte Merker z.B. %MW0 - %MW5 für Wochenzeitschaltprogramm1 da ist, aber wenn ich mehrer wie oben erwähnt von den Bausteinen "FbScheduleWeekly" habe weiß ich nicht wie ich das im Programm realisieren soll. Ebenso sollen ebenfalls in der Visu mehrere dieser Layouts vom Typ Weekly dargestellt werden wo z.B. Brunnenlicht, Brunnenpumpe und Brunnenlicht 2 einzeln Zeitlicht einzustellen sind. Ich programmiere in CFC.

Gruß Lex


----------



## ccore (16 Januar 2017)

Hallo, 

lege einfach einen neuen Eingang an und nenne Ihn wie du es auch bei "Waermepumpe_Energiezaehler_HT" hast. 



Oder du kannst Ein und Ausgänge über die Instanz aufrufen. In deinem Fall kannst du einen neuen Eingang anlegen. 
Den Eingang mit: "Waermepumpe_Energiezaehler_HT.dwCounterValue" aufrufen.


Für das 2. Problem bräuchte ich noch mal ein paar Infos. Wo ist die deklaration von %MW0- %MW5 gemacht?


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (16 Januar 2017)

Hallo Lex,

dein erstes Problem sollte ccore schon gelöst haben. Dein zweites Problem kannst wie im angehängten Bild lösen. 



Zu der Verwendung der richtigen Visualisierung nimm bitte Kontakt mit dem Wago-Support unter der Telefonnummer 0571887555 oder per Email support@wago.com auf


----------



## Lex (16 Januar 2017)

Erstmal vielen lieben Dank an euch beide. 

Zu Problem 1: wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe muss ich am  Baustein FbImpulseCounter zwei neue Eingänge erstellen und diese wie die mit dem Doppelpfeil beschreiben. Jetzt wiederum die zwei Variablen mit dem Doppelpfeil als Ausgang verwenden obwohl diese auf der linken Seite des Bausteins sind. Jedoch meine ich das Ausgänge nicht mit dem Baustein verbunden werden können wenn diese auf der linken Seite des Bausteine sich befinden. 
Wie meinst du das mit den Ein und Ausgänge über die Instanz aufrufen? Von wo weis das Programm ob ich jetzt den Ein oder Ausgang aufrufen möchte? 
Habe es jetzt so gelöst. Wird es so funktionieren (siehe Bild3)? Habe manuell Ausgänge hinzugefügt.


Zu Problem 2: Die  %MW0- %MW5 sind im PDF vom AnwendungsHinweis von Scheduler ganz am Ende beschrieben. https://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=23950&d=1397735187. Außerdem wie ist es zu Realisieren wenn ich wie beim alten Baustein "FbSchaltuhr" eine feste Zeit z.B. 03:30 Uhr einschalten 03:31 Uhr Aussschalten, dies aber beim neuem Baustein "FbScheduleWeekly" einprogrammieren möchte? Ist dies möglich? Da eine Aktivierung der Wochentage wie ich sehe kein Problem darstellt, was eigentlich ja nicht unbedingt von Nöten ist, da dies unkomfortabel wie auch schöner in der Visu dann zu lösen ist.


Habe auch noch eine kleine Zusatzfrage: Kann der Ausdruck  " DT_Detail: typDetailTime; " nicht mehr verwendet werden in e!COCKPIT, oder welche Bibliothek muss eingefügt werden, damit ich DT_Detail wieder nutzen kann?


----------



## ccore (17 Januar 2017)

Hallo Lex,

der "Doppelpfeil" kennzeichnet lediglich dass es sich um eine IN_OUT Variable handelt. Das Programm weiß welche Variable du aufrufst. Es ist erstmal nicht relevant Welcher Typ es ist. 


Im Screenshot noch mal die Darstellung.  initKWH und init_komma haben egal wo du Sie aufrufst immer den gleichen Wert.


----------



## Lex (18 Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort ccore!

Wie schaut es aber jetzt noch mit dem Baustein "FbScheduleWeekly" aus? Habe vom Wago Support leider nur eine neue Version der Bibliothek bekommen jedoch keine Anleitung wie ich diesen Baustein jetzt mit der Visu verknüpfe. Wie kann ich dies bewerkstelligen wenn ich mehrere dieser Bausteine für verschiedene Zeitsteuerungen benutze?
Außerdem ist das mit dem "FbImpulseCounter" so wie ich es laut meinem Bild gelöst habe auch korrekt?


----------



## ccore (18 Januar 2017)

Hallo Lex, 

ich weiß nicht wie es in deinem Baustein FbImpulseCounter jetzt aussieht. Deswegen kann ich dir nicht sagen ob es so funktioniert. Das einfachste wäre es mal zu testen. 


habe mir den FBScheduleWeekly mal angeschaut. An sich hat sich dort nicht viel geändert. Die einzelnen Ausgänge von FbSchaltuhr sind lediglich in eine Struktur gepackt worden. 


Uhrzeit und Tage müssen nicht mehr einzeln eingegeben werden sondern im DT Format an den Eingang "dtActualDateTime" gelegt werden. xEnable muss aktiviert werden.

[EDIT] 
Wie die Struktur zu beschalten ist, steht weiter oben im Beitrag des WAGO Supports
[/EDIT]


----------



## doom3002 (3 Mai 2018)

Hallo,

bin echt am Verzweifeln. versuche es seit Tagen hinzubekommen, ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Möchte mehre Sachen über Uhrzeit steuern (Jalousie hoch/runter und einige Lampen usw.)
mit dem Beispielprogram https://www.wago.com/de/search?q=scheduler_03:relevance:resultType:download bekomme ich das auch einmal hin, aber was muss ich genau machen, damit ich diese mehrmals nutzen kann?

Zusätzlich wäre noch die Frage ob man das Design auch verändern kann, momentan füge ich das Beispiel ein und das Ganze ist irgendwie Gruppiert, kann man das auflösen und so die Farben usw. ändern?

Wäre echt super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, da es echt schlechte Laune macht!!!

Habe eine Wago 750-881


----------



## GLT (11 Mai 2018)

@doom3002
Du hast kein eCockpit - deine Frage hat hier nichts zu suchen 

Wenn Du die Schaltuhren öfter brauchst, musst du sie öfter instanzieren - die Visu von Wago kann man nehmen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## doom3002 (18 Mai 2018)

Wo gehört die Frage denn hin?

Kann mir das jemand über TeamViewer oder ähnliches erklären, wie man das öfter instanzieren kann? (Weiß echt nicht was ich da falsch mache)
Wäre echt super wenn ich das Problem endlich mal lösen könnte.


----------

